# Cannondale Supersix spec and colour decisions - advice appreciated...



## five50 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi
So I'm looking at getting myself a Supersix here in the UK - either 105 or Ultegra.

I will be using the bike for weekend recreation. I have been off a road bike for a while and just commuting on a Cannondale Badboy and looking to get back into it.

Pricing: various dealers are clearing their stocks and there are some good deals on. The gap between the Supersix 105 and the Supersix Ultegra in the sales is about £400 or approx $650, whereas at the original RRP its more like £700 or $1000.

Initial thoughts: I feel more naturally drawn towards the Ultegra components than the 105 but know this is more of an issue of kudos than than me really getting the extra out of the Ultegra. I'm a bit over my racing weight personally, so a few grams here on there on the component set wont make much difference to performance, although might make me feel that the bike is a bit sexier when I walk up to it - which, lets be honest, is a factor.

The Ultegra also has the FSA SLK Light Carbon crank compared with the FSA Gossamer on the 105. Not sure how much difference this really makes? 

Wheels - whilst the Ultegra is specced with Ksyrium Equipe's on Cannondales website, UK dealers seem to stock them with Aksium Race, which is the same as the 105 spec wheel (although confusingly, some dealers also have the 105 with Shimano RS10's - which I assume are a downgrade to the Aksium?, other dealers list the 105 with Aksium). I have been told that Cannondale changed the spec of the Ultegra bikes to Aksium from Kys Equipe before shipping to the UK but did not change their marketing materials. I do feel a bit that the SS frameset is a bit wasted on any of these wheels and that it would make sense to upgrade to something better asap anyway.

Other parts: bars, stem, tyres etc seem to be the same between the 105 and the Ultegra.

Colours - I prefer those on the 105 - the Matte or the Team Replica. In the UK, the Ultegra just comes in the white with red head tube / forks and I am a bit concerned that it will permanently look dirty as I'm not the best at getting round to cleaning bikes. That said, I havent seen the Ultegra in the flesh but I am told it is quite striking.

Budget: I feel that buying an Ultegra and then buying new rims is pushing the total spend a bit over where I want to be - however, as the bike will be a bit of a long term investment, I could probably convince myself.

So - I'm tending towards thinking that I should probably get a 105 in the colours that I like and that the price gap between the Ultegra and 105 would be better put towards a decent set of wheels. No doubt a 105 + £400 wheels would go faster than a stock Ulterga on Aksiums. If I want to spend a bit more on components down the line instead of the 105's that can be done.


Soooo...do I:

- Get the 105 + better rims and be happy and try not to look at other bikes with sexier components? Gradually upgrading down the line if I feel the need.

- Get the Ultegra and dont have to worry upgrading the components, but spend my life with a bike in white that will probably never look as good as it did in the showroom under my ownership... (do people have big issues keeping white bikes looking nice). And then take myself a bit over my notional budget if I also buy a better set of wheels. 

- If I go 105, also cant decide between the Matte Carbon and the Team - have not actually been up close to the '11 Matte Carbon in the flesh - was checking out an old stock 2010 105 Six Carbon at my LBS and it looked a bit drab to be honest. Some of the pics on here of the team look really good, but then is the matte cooler??? Argh!

Very open to any advice...


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Get the one with the color you like best. Really. 
I'd go for the Supersix 105, and take your time finding a 'nice' pair of wheels to use when are feeling good. 
The 105 group is excellent mechanically. Askiums are solid and dependable wheels that you won't have to worry about when riding over poor pavement. My Supersix 5 came with RS10s which have so far been very solid wheels.
I doubt that the SL-K crankset would be noticeably different front the Gossamer. Some folks prefer the matte-black stealth look, I like the high-gloss of the team colors. I have gotten many compliments on how my team colors look on my Supersix. 

There will always be 'sexier' components to lust after, no matter what you buy. Get the 105, don't worry, and ride happy.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

I was in the same situation as you when I had to choose which SuperSix to get. I've always been very satisfied with how Shimano 105 works and I don't think you will feel much difference between 105 and Ultegra. 

Get the bike you think look the best. I went with the 105 version in Team Replica colors. Did consider the matte black but I think there are too many black/white bikes in the World. To my taste they're boring. Here's how mine looks now, although with a different saddle: Cannondale SuperSix 105.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, Greenduck's Supersix looks totally awesome. Get that.


----------



## mocsman (Sep 2, 2011)

That ss looks sweet!


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

No brainer: 105 in Liquigas.


----------



## mandopickr (Aug 15, 2011)

Had the same decision to make. They were quoting $500 difference between the Ultegra and 105. 
While I prefer the Ultegra, I'd rather use the $500 for wheels. Ordered Team 105, and upgraded wheels to 2011 Elites, and found a deal on Force compact crank. All for about another $700.

Is the 105 as smooth shifting as Ultegra? Mine wasn't out of the box, but after some tweaking, it's pretty smooth. I feel I made the right decision for me. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## five50 (Sep 11, 2011)

So in the end I went for the 105 in matte carbon and am really pleased with it. The shop set it up well and the 105 shifts are very slick. Best thing about the bike is how fast it is - day and night compared to the hybrid I was riding. It feels like a much higher percentage of pedalling power is converted into forward motion than any other bike I have owned. Really enjoying riding it and no regrets at all.

I took a few test rides from the shop - a trek and BiancI and whilst I wasn't being very objective as I had already made my mind up, neither felt as quick.

Am toying with the idea of changing the wheels just because I hear that its possible to make a big improvement over the stock rs10s. Wondering whether to go for something mid range like a Shimano rs80 or fulCrum 3's or whether to just jump right into something like a dura ace or ksyrium sl - although less keen on the price bracket (probably double the price of the 80's or 3's here in the UK). Open to any thoughts...


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats on the bike!!

I use a set of Easton EA90 SL on my SuperSix. Very happy with them, but in addition I also built a set of 32 spoke wheels for rough roads and general mileage (based on the excellent DT Swiss rim RR465) and save the Easton ones for events and fast group rides.


----------



## JKOST (Jun 19, 2011)

five50 said:


> Am toying with the idea of changing the wheels just because I hear that its possible to make a big improvement over the stock rs10s. Wondering whether to go for something mid range like a Shimano rs80 or fulCrum 3's or whether to just jump right into something like a dura ace or ksyrium sl - although less keen on the price bracket (probably double the price of the 80's or 3's here in the UK). Open to any thoughts...


...thoughts: Since you're just getting back into riding, primarily on the weekends, RIDE IT! You don't _need_ 'better' wheels right now (and they are still brand spankin' new), It's a great bike - enjoy! .(& I have the same bike btw).


----------



## Dobs (Oct 10, 2011)

*Matte*

So you guys with Matte, can we have photo please! Considering one of these.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Dobs said:


> So you guys with Matte, can we have photo please! Considering one of these.


Not a very good photo, but here's mine


----------



## Slayer33 (Aug 9, 2011)

I went with the 2011 105 in Liquigas colors. I swapped out my 105 parts for SRAM Rival and picked up a set of shimano rs80 c24 wheels and fsa k-force carbon cranks.

I love the team colors, and I love the bike. Go with what looks best to you.

parts are parts, and can be changed. Frame colors can't unless you buy a new frame lol


----------



## Dobs (Oct 10, 2011)

*Matte*

Thanks eminefes, looks great. Under the radar.


----------

